
The Obscure, Legal Drug That Fuels John McAfee - LordHumungous
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/the-obscure-legal-drug-that-fuels-john-mcafee.html
======
lightlyused
I know humor is frowned upon, but come on the drug is called alpha-PHP. How
can we not make fun of that.

It is very interesting what chemists are coming up with these days. I'm on the
nope, not once set on this though.

------
draw_down
Seems speculative. Also, can't drugs with similar molecular structures have
quite different effects in the brain?

